# A few questions for a newly bought Altima



## j.Altima (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi, I just bought a 1998 Nissan Altima and I do have a few problems minor I hope. The first thing is my check engine ligt is on and I can't pass the state inspection until I get it fixed. I took it to auto zone and the only code that came up is P0440. I canged the gass cap thinking that might have been the problem but it wasn't.
The other problem I have is when I turn on the lights the interior dash and raio lights turn off. I try moving the dimmer switch and nothing happens.
When I turn on the A/C and I get to 3 rpms the belt starts sounding and from time to time especially when I first turn on the car in the mornings the cars belts sound aswell.
I also feel like I'm not getting a lot of milage to the gallon so if anybody knows how to get better gas millage please let me know. The other thing I noticed is that sometimes I have trouble getting into 1st gear. In order to get it in 1st gear I have to shift into another gear and then back to 1st. If there are any other maitance issues I should take care of please let me know.

Thanks in advance for the help!!!


----------

